# Any news on GP-E2 availability?



## donsullivan (Apr 29, 2012)

Anybody hearing anything about an actual release date for the GP-E2? I've had one on order at B&H for some time knowing that it was projected to release end of April but since we're now there, I'm kind of wondering if it too is being delayed like so many other things. I know the firmware update to use it on the 7D isn't yet available but hoped that since we now have the update for the 5D3 it might show up soon.


----------



## RedEye (May 2, 2012)

Bump, I too would like to know if there has been any discussion regarding the GPS receiver unit.

Thanks.
Red


----------



## donsullivan (May 2, 2012)

I called B&H today to cancel a separate order and inquire about the GP-E2 order that was placed on 3/19. They had absolutely no information on a new ship date after missing the late April target published on announcement. The individual I spoke with suggested they would make an inquiry to Canon for a new date and would get back to me within 48 hours. 

There are clearly not all that many people waiting for this so it just seems to have slipped off the radar and there is just no info available at all.


----------



## ChrisJ_SLH (May 2, 2012)

Please post back when you get an update. I really want one of these myself.


----------



## RedEye (May 3, 2012)

I ordered mine specifically for a trip, so basically I need in it the next two weeks or otherwise I'll probably just get it sometime next year. At 269 it's right on the border of being too expensive, but what the hey.


----------



## Animgif (May 3, 2012)

I too am anxious to get it! Have been watching Amazon and B&H's pages daily (as well as Canon's) to see if there are any updates. Nothing yet.


----------



## donsullivan (May 3, 2012)

Text of the email I got from B&H a few minutes ago is below. Looks like this one is an official black-hole product that may eventually just fall from the sky. Time to start looking for an alternative in case I don't have it for my upcoming trip.

------------ Response from B&H -------------------------
We are sorry to inform you that the CANON GP-E2 GPS RECEIVER is still on back order by the manufacturer with no estimated time of delivery. As soon as we receive it from the manufacturer, we will promptly ship it to you and you will receive an email with a tracking number at that time. We apologize for this delay and for any inconvenience.


----------



## epiieq1 (May 3, 2012)

I just got a reply to an inquiry I sent Canon's way via their Facebook page. I got a response within 30 min. or so. Here's a direct quote:


> Hello Zachary. At this time, we don't have a ship date for the BG-E11 Battery Grip, or the GP-E2, but we recommend checking with a Canon Dealer in the next few weeks.


----------



## ChrisJ_SLH (May 3, 2012)

Sounds like it we could be looking at the end of May. No matter, I have a alternative solution already (Wintec GPS Track Logger and Lightroom V4 works well), I was just looking forward to the convenience of the E2.


----------



## AllSeeingEye (May 5, 2012)

GP-E2 is on sale in Japan since April 30th:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OFFICIAL-NEW-Canon-GPS-receiver-GP-E2-/360454050791?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53ecbc53e7

Here's the review:

https://plus.google.com/u/0/102227359845636175866/posts/LqZ4kvBbf6F


----------



## ChrisJ_SLH (May 5, 2012)

AllSeeingEye said:


> GP-E2 is on sale in Japan since April 30th:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/OFFICIAL-NEW-Canon-GPS-receiver-GP-E2-/360454050791?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53ecbc53e7
> 
> ...



Excellent, thanks for that.

The review is positive and hopefully it won't be long before it is more widely available.


----------



## AllSeeingEye (May 7, 2012)

If anyone wants it for $350 (which is very pricey, imo):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-GPS-Receiver-GP-E2-NEW-/320901726046?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab73bbf5e


----------



## ChrisJ_SLH (May 8, 2012)

AllSeeingEye said:


> If anyone wants it for $350 (which is very pricey, imo):
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-GPS-Receiver-GP-E2-NEW-/320901726046?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab73bbf5e



To be honest that doesn't work out too bad in UKP. However, warranty questions and the (likely) chance of customs charges are putting me off.


----------



## donsullivan (May 11, 2012)

Is it normal business pattern for Canon to just go radio silent when they miss a committed delivery date (their own press release) like this? I've never bought anything so early in the product lifecycle from Canon so it's not clear to me whether this is normal behavior for them or an exception. 

Most (certainly not all) companies at least acknowledge that they've missed their own shipment target with some sort of an update. I understand lots of attention was focused on the 5D3 'issue' but they released the firmware for the 5D3 that supports this device and I'd really like to get my hands on it. Some sort of actual update on a new target doesn't seem an unreasonable expectation.


----------



## RedEye (May 11, 2012)

not sure. I orded and received a 5d3 in the first round. Fantastic camera. I have about 4 business days before I need to cancel the order, so hopefully they come through on the GP-E2. On the other hand, it's just a gimmic to me, bells on the stocking, so I really don't care what they do. Communication would always be good though.


----------



## donsullivan (May 15, 2012)

I finally found one on Amazon today and just got the shipment notice a few minutes ago so I'll have it in time for my upcoming trip over Memorial Day weekend. I cancelled my pre-order from B&H that was placed on 3/18.


----------



## Animgif (May 16, 2012)

donsullivan said:


> I finally found one on Amazon today and just got the shipment notice a few minutes ago so I'll have it in time for my upcoming trip over Memorial Day weekend. I cancelled my pre-order from B&H that was placed on 3/18.



Seriously? I've had a pre-order in on Amazon since they day they allowed it on the GP-E2...how'd you just find one? Still listed as a pre-order as far as I can see...


----------



## ChrisJ_SLH (May 16, 2012)

Amazon.com (US) are currently showing 4 in stock (sold by Norman Camera & Video) as of 9pm UK time.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007FH1KAU/ref=s9_simh_gw_p421_d0_g421_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1VWZZRZJB8XR6W634NDH&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846

Price with shipping to UK is a little high and risk of getting clobbered by customs for import means I'm going to wait it out for a while longer.


----------



## donsullivan (May 17, 2012)

Mine arrived this afternoon so I've only had a few minutes to play with it but a couple of impressions so far:

- There are a lot of parts to keep track of (cables, pouches, bags, etc..) but at least it comes with the USB cable to connect to the 7D (when that firmware is released) as well as the USB cable you will need to connect it to your computer for the Logging software or if you use it as a data logger.
- I'm an Aperture user and confirmed that all of the GPS data including direction properly encoded in the images and is loaded into Aperture, but Aperture doesn't seem to know what to do with the compass data right now. As long as the data is there (which it is) maybe a future version will support that feature. 
- Does not include the single AA battery you need to use it.
- Initial satellite synch took about 90-120 seconds when I first went outside and turned it on.
- I have not and likely will not install the software that came with it now that I've confirmed that Aperture will do what I want it to for location data; I'll just use that.

I've got a lot of shooting planned for this weekend where I'll be moving in and out of buildings and since I know the location very well, I'll know exactly where every shot was taken. That should help to get a good sense of how it maintains the satellite lock and accuracy under realistic shooting conditions.


----------



## monzak (May 17, 2012)

thank you for the information

where did you order it from?


----------



## donsullivan (May 18, 2012)

I ordered it from Amazon and it was actually delivered from Norman Camera


----------



## epiieq1 (May 18, 2012)

I just talked to B&H Customer Service. Apparently they got a small number in last week that were shipped to pre-orders. They just got a larger shipment in and are fulfilling more pre-orders and they weren't sure if they'd have any others beyond what they're fulfilling there. I was told that based on qty received, mine would most likely be shipping out Monday.


----------



## AllSeeingEye (Jun 19, 2012)

Receiver is now here and there on e-bay starting ~$290.


----------



## iaind (Jun 20, 2012)

Park Cameras in UK Selling at £99 when you buy 5d3 body/kit


----------



## ChrisJ_SLH (Jun 20, 2012)

Just got mine from digitalrev for £220 delivered to the UK from HK.


----------



## kiniro (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm debating whether I should buy it or not. Amazon apparently has them. But I need a good reason why I would need it. Help me out guys! ;D


----------



## bpietrzak (Jun 22, 2012)

I had my back order on B&H since April; today I canceled the order and picked it up on Amazon--should be here tomorrow.

Absolute must have--no; other ways to achieve--sure but I do enjoy having my photos tagged, imported into Aperture 3 and see where I have been on map. This will make it easy to do.


----------



## jkingsle (Jun 26, 2012)

I got my GP-E2, but it doesn't look like they have updated the firmware for the 7D yet -- so it's really of no use to me yet. Any ideas as to when they new Firmware will be out?


----------



## AllSeeingEye (Jun 29, 2012)

Finally got my GP-E2 today.



jkingsle said:


> I got my GP-E2, but it doesn't look like they have updated the firmware for the 7D yet -- so it's really of no use to me yet. Any ideas as to when they new Firmware will be out?



In August: http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-eos-7d-firmware-v2-official/


----------



## donsullivan (Jul 2, 2012)

I've discovered an odd issue with my GP-E2 in the last week. As I was reviewing shots taken today I'm finding that it looses it's mind when I shoot indoor for any period of time. Today, the first group of shots I took showed the location based on when I entered the building but then at some point during the hour I was inside it started recording the location data for a location in China. External shots before going in and after coming out we're accurate.


----------

